

Ask HN: Hackers Do you want to share your hacks on the platform I built? - balaresque

http://www.hacksy.com/ is a platform that lets hackers share their hacks, get feedback, and connect with other hackers.
I just finished building it and I want to know what you think about it. Do you want something like this? Does it solve any problem for you? Why is it going to fail?<p>Hackers are the main users of this platform so your feedback is incredibly valuable to me. Thanks!
======
orangethirty
How is this different than Hackaday?

~~~
blrsk
\- The design and structure of the platform is different. \- There is a
hackathon organization platform on Hacksy. \- Hacksy enables hackers to upvote
hacks and get reputation. \- Hacksy has a front page that show the most
popular hacks.

Do you think Hacksy too similar to Hackaday? How do you think I can do a
better job at creating more value for hackers?

~~~
orangethirty
As it stands, I don't see how this manages to improve upon the basic blog
(which is Hackday). Upvotes are not really worth it there, because Github has
Stars. Meaning that your upvotes are less valuable than a Star on github.
Stars translate into other non-tangible benefits, like better chance of
getting a job.

I dont know how you could create more value to hackers. Fact is, we are a hard
group to deal with.

~~~
gat_sby
I'd have to agree with this one. Though I like these kinds of hack
aggregators, I think yours missing some kind of fundamental product. A
favorite of mine is codepen.io – the hacks are organized in a similar fashion
but you have the advantage of building natively, forking, and creating
collections.

I find the idea of using your engine as a aggregator for github very
interesting though. I am not familiar with the github star and watcher apis
but there might be a way to push upvotes/favorites/likes to github through
interaction on hacksy, though you would still face the battle of bring users
over.

